
Show HN: AirSecure – Simple, Open Source, 2FA Key Management Built at EthDenver - andrewxhill
https://github.com/airsecure/airsecure
======
captn3m0
Are you running IPFS nodes for this separately? Or do you leave that to the
end users to decide?

~~~
andrewxhill
IPFS is running directly on the device. As soon as we add the sync capability,
the user can run more nodes by installing AirSecure on more devices, or they
can run a desktop peer with [https://github.com/textileio/textile-
go](https://github.com/textileio/textile-go) and pair that desktop to their
account.

